# Crazy, Unfair aquariums!



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Don't you guys hate seeing these tiny little tanks made for goldfish or bettas? I mean, no goldfish wants to be in a one gal bowl and bettas definatly hate being in half gal containers people lable as aquariums. Here are some tanks below that I found being sold at petsmart, walmart, and at online fish stores:



















































People just want to make a bunch of money but don't even care about how the fish will live in the tank (wich is the thing you are SUPPOSED to focus on while creating an aquarium). These tanks are all have the word betta or goldfish in them. Goldfish grow HUGE and bettas just don't like to sit there in a cup or tiny bowl. I know we can't really do anything about it because as long as these items sell, more will be made. It just makes me angry.
a 2.5 bowl/tank should be the very MINUMUM otherwise it is just swimming in circles or doing nothing. Even though your fish looks happy, wouldn't it rather be swimming around and all fish live longer in larger tanks.
The lave lamp tank is crazy. How did you even fit the betta in there? How do you clean it? It's really insane...

That's pretty much it.
Thanks.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

/agree to everything you said


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree as well , I have 2 of the one gal tanks ( the first pic ) but only use them as a sick or Guppy fry tank . A friend of mine had the lava lamp kind and I think his was around .5 or 1 gallon . The top cap of the lamp just sets on it acting as a hood and the light and air pump is in the base stand . I hate those they are to tall and not open enough for anything other then a few fry . And don't get me started on the little Betta bowls less then 2 gallon , those are to small for any fish .


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

noahhill said:


> I agree as well , I have 2 of the one gal tanks ( the first pic ) but only use them as a sick or Guppy fry tank . A friend of mine had the lava lamp kind and I think his was around .5 or 1 gallon . The top cap of the lamp just sets on it acting as a hood and the light and air pump is in the base stand . I hate those they are to tall and not open enough for anything other then a few fry . And don't get me started on the little Betta bowls less then 2 gallon , those are to small for any fish .


Exactly! Yes, a fish *could* live in all of those tanks as listed above. All those tanks would shorten your fish's life to under a year (probably 2 months for the lava lamp...). I just wanted to put it out there that it's cruel to give fish a perminant home in something so small. Just because it fits doesn't mean it will thrive or even survive the first few months.

Thanks guys!


----------



## WINDY (Aug 17, 2010)

There was a petstore I used to go to where I used to live that sold a doughnut shaped tank for bettas. There was a hole on top to add water and a cap to close it. so basically the betta would swim around and around in a circle. I think the "tank" was about 1/2 gallons. However the second pic ChocolateCrunch is a nice tank IF IF IF it were at least 5 gallons with the base in the shape of a fish. But otherwise that size sucks for a betta. Yes I do agree those are not proper size tanks for bettas.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

These novelty tanks are sold to people who view fish as just an art accessory like a velvet Elvis painting. They aren't really aquariests at all.


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bettas I think they are okay in a bowl or a bigger size but anything smaller is not good same with goldfish, Goldfish they hate bowls for one goldfish at least I would put in a 5 gallon.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I disagree with you, Heatran. For one goldfish I would use a 20 gal but a at least a 50 gal if it was a common. I really don't think I could survive the upkeep for a goldfish. If I ever got a bowl for a betta, it would be a 2.5 gal bowl and all it would contain is a betta.
A betta in a one gal bowl isn't going to survive 5 years like a betta with a larger tank and good care All that they can do is swim in circles.....I'm not saying that you don't take care of your betta because it looks like you have a pretty decent bowl and your betta looks happpy (from your avatar pic) but I would recomend upgrading to at least a 2 gal. 

Pce out homies!

P.S. That donut tank seems really sad  I hope not many of them sold.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Here are some videos with people REALLY not giving their betta a good tank!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2kIG8NUFSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAd8zd-0eQ8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHkWB0zUJf4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LEQFo7fFOQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9duLtche_sc


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

ya but when they are young not when they are really old and big oh and I saw this bowl with a bunch of fish I will show if you haven't shown it yet.


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glDGyWo6dwE

watch the amount of fish in this video.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

heatran15 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glDGyWo6dwE
> 
> watch the amount of fish in this video.


Oh my gosh! That is crazy. there was like 5 of them in a half gal bowl (it may have been smaller than that)!


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

6 actually


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Wow. That is cruel!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Don't you guys hate seeing these tiny little tanks made for goldfish or bettas? I mean, no goldfish wants to be in a one gal bowl and bettas definatly hate being in half gal containers people lable as aquariums. Here are some tanks below that I found being sold at petsmart, walmart, and at online fish stores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL some of those tanks are bigger than the one you keep your own betta in.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> LOL some of those tanks are bigger than the one you keep your own betta in.


 Will you please stop picking on me? I'm just a 12 year old and would prefer you keep your thoughts to yourself. 

Thank you


----------



## Cballas (Aug 25, 2010)

I always feel sad seeing the bettas in those dinky cups at chain stores, people say "well that's how they live in the wild, they are fine!" but I never believed them. Poor fishies.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, the Siamese fighting fish is definitely a beginner pet that hardly requires any amount of knowledge or skill, that is why people don't care or know to care. I agree Blue Cray..


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

ZAPPED BY TOS!

OKAY.. that's quite enough. That was way out of line, no matter how funny. Perhaps "irony" would have been a better word to use?


----------



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd buy the lava lamp one, and just put water in it 
it looks awesome by it's self.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Poor betta and goldfish, some of those videos make me SICK. I don't know what makes people think they don't need to swim.


----------

